# My Decade Kid Chart



## SkiCat2008 (May 26, 2018)

I use childhood as 3-9. Core is 4-8

Late 90s kids
1988 borns were 9 during 1997. They are mostly mid 90's kids with a slight late overlap. They are pretty much ultimate 1990's kids. mid-year borns are the peak.
1989 borns were 8 in 1997 and 9 in they are mostly mid 90's but have a bigger late 90s overlap
1990 borns spent a significant part of their childhood in the late 90s. They were 6-9 during this time.
1991 was late as they were 5-8 in the late 90s. They peaked in late 97- early 1998. The ultimate kid was born in late september/early october, with peaking at the end of march/start of april
1992 was mostly late as well they were 4-7. They had a early 2000s overlap. And a mid 1990s underlap.
1993 was a hybrid. Leaning to the 1990s if early part of year. The ultimate hybrid is mid-year
2000's kids[early]
1993 is a hybrid, though in the late part of the year they are mostly leaning 2000s.
1994 is mostly a 2000's kids since they peaked in late 2000/early 2001. They have a late 90s underlap.
1995 is a early 2000s kid definitely with them peaking in late 2001.
1996 are early mid 2000's kids.


1997 are mostly mid kids. They lasted from 2000-2007, and core from 2001-2006 .

Mid 2000s kids
1997 are mostlymid kids. They lasted from 2000-2007, and core from 2001-2006.
1998 are mid 2000s kids they lasted full from 2001-2008, and core from 2002-2007 so their peak is in late 2004/early 2005
1999 are mid 2000s kids with a late late overlap as their core childhood lasted from 2003-2008. They peaked around the start of 2006.
2000 they are mid-late kids with the ultimate being one born at start of march
Late 2000's kid

2000 they are mid-late kids with the ultimate being born at the start of march
2001 they are late 2000's kids. Their childhood is 2004-2011, with core being 2005-2010.
2002 are mostly late and a little early 2010's. Their childhood is 2005-2012, with core being 2006-2011.
2003 are hybrids. Childhood is 2006-2013, with core being 2007-2012
Early 2010's kids

2003 are hybrids. Childhood is 2006-2013, with core being 2007-2012

2004 are early 2010's they have a late 2000s underlap. Their childhood is 2007-2014, with core being 2008-2013.
2005 are early 2010's ultimately. Their childhood is 2008-2015, with core being 2009-2014.
2006 are early- mid overlap. Thier childhood is 2009-2016 with core being 2010-2015

Mid 2010's kids
2007 are early-mid 2010's kids. Thier childhood is from 2010 to 2017., with core being 2011-2016.
2008 are mid 2010's kids. Their childhood is 2011-2018, with core being 2012-2017.
2009 are mid 2010s kids with a late overlap. Thier childhood is 2012-2019, with core being 2013-2018
2010 are mid-late 2010's kids. Their childhood is 2013-2020, with core being 2014-2019.
Late 2010's kids
2010 are mid-late 2010's kids. Their childhood is 2013-2020, with core being 2014-2019.
2011 are late 2010's kids. Their childhood is from 2014-2021, with core being 2015-2020
2012 are late 2010's kids with a 2020's overlap. Their childhood is from 2015-2022, with core being 2016-2021
2013 are 2010's/2020s hybrids.Their childhood is from 2016-2023, with core being 2017-2022
Early 2020's kids
2013 are 2010's/2020s hybrids.Their childhood is from 2016-2023, with core being 2017-2022
2014 are early 2020's kids. Their childhood is from 2017-2024, with core being 2018-2023
2015 are ultimate early 2020's kids. Their childhood was 2018-2025, with core being 2019-2024
2016 are early 2020-mid's kids Their chilldhood is 2019-2026, with core being 2020-2025


----------



## Mrblack (Jul 9, 2017)

I can’t believe a man who joined 2 days ago with 1 post gets terminated?


----------



## Millenium_01 (Mar 5, 2018)

I disagree with you on core childhood.
How is 4 core childhood when when memories start becoming solid at that time? That would be more early childhood; not core.

Elementary school (5/6-10) makes more sense to be core childhood; you form friendships and are more aware of games and music and such. 11-12 is late childhood (tween/preteen).


But why are people so hung up about which decade they grew up in? You were a kid when you were a kid. End of story.


----------



## Mrblack (Jul 9, 2017)

Millenium_01 said:


> I disagree with you on core childhood.
> How is 4 core childhood when when memories start becoming solid at that time? That would be more early childhood; not core.
> 
> Elementary school (5/6-10) makes more sense to be core childhood; you form friendships and are more aware of games and music and such. 11-12 is late childhood (tween/preteen).
> ...


His post is what got him banned and was unaware karma was coming for him real hard..


----------



## 7teen4ever (Oct 26, 2017)

Millenium_01 said:


> I disagree with you on core childhood.
> How is 4 core childhood when when memories start becoming solid at that time? That would be more early childhood; not core.
> 
> Elementary school (5/6-10) makes more sense to be core childhood; you form friendships and are more aware of games and music and such. 11-12 is late childhood (tween/preteen).
> ...


Anyone who is 3 or above and 12 or under can consider themselfs as a kid. I don't like further categorizing childhood and try to make fit in a decade. I think its just nonsense.


----------



## 481450 (Aug 13, 2017)

Mrblack said:


> I can’t believe a man who joined 2 days ago with 1 post gets terminated?


 @SkiCat2008 was supposedly born in 2008. His accounts keep getting banned. He's been on here for nearly a whole year now. I (and others) highly doubt that he's 9 years old, as I (and others) have gotten to know him for 10 or 11 months now.

He's a 9 year old or an adult posing as a 9 year old, either way, both are means for banning.


----------



## Wobotnik04 (Mar 31, 2018)

I use the 3-11 definition so i cosnsider my childhood to be from 2007-2015 and you're right 2004 borns do have a late 2000s underlap but we are early 2010s kids.


----------



## q543frodomar (May 15, 2018)

3-9 isn't childhood at all for me, at least. I consider childhood as 3-12. 3 and 4 are early childhood, and 5-10 are core childhood years.


----------



## MLGNOSCOPE (Jul 9, 2018)

q543frodomar said:


> 3-9 isn't childhood at all for me, at least. I consider childhood as 3-12. 3 and 4 are early childhood, and 5-10 are core childhood years.


I use core childhood to define what era kid someone is. 6-9 is core to me, but I use 3-12 to describe childhood too. 5-10 could work, but for me I had most of my childhood memories as 6-9. I turned 10 in 2013 when it all went downhill, but I still have more childhood memories from 10-12 then 3-5, I have almost no memories before I turned 5.


----------



## karlpalaka (Sep 11, 2019)

7teen4ever said:


> Anyone who is 3 or above and 12 or under can consider themselfs as a kid. I don't like further categorizing childhood and try to make fit in a decade. I think its just nonsense.


I think 2 is part of childhood cause people can form memories at that age and be in preschool as well as walk on two legs if 3 and 4 are also part of childhood.


----------



## karlpalaka (Sep 11, 2019)

7teen4ever said:


> Anyone who is 3 or above and 12 or under can consider themselfs as a kid. I don't like further categorizing childhood and try to make fit in a decade. I think its just nonsense.


I think 2 is part of childhood cause people can form memories at that age and be in preschool as well as walk on two legs if 3 and 4 are also part of childhood. However, I feel like age 2-4 should have its own group, cause a 2-year old is no infant.


----------

